# "Krános"



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

EDC Ringshooter


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Too many pics!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Sweet organic forms. A great combination of a good and tried workflow with the sense of self criticism during building. I bet you had days when you just kept this shooter in your hand and was thinking on how to move forward. If not, just a double praise! Amazing, liquid flows and stylish handling.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Come on, you don't make those. You get them from alien spaceships. They're way too perfect to have been made by human hands.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Unbelievable. Its shaping makes it look fluid. Wow.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Absolutely flawless,beautiful, gorgeous and all other ways of describing something perfect!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much my friends, I really apreciate your kind words

P.S. Yes "Byudzai" those fruits seems to be from other world, they are my dream come true

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What kind of fruit?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Never too many pictures for a beauty like that!!!

Man you are a Wizard!!!! :thumbsup:

Bravo!!

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks smooth ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Pura ergonaútica aplicada mi Peter Recuas,


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is a Fine piece of Design. The execution of the concept is outstanding and the Craftsmanship is excellent.

Hand it over and no-one gets hurt!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks very comfortable, and have amazing finish!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Realy realy cool...lve the lines and the finish you create there...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

One of the most graceful smooth designs I've see yet...really original. EDC still needs a lot of hand finishing which you did flawlessly...you must have spent quite a lot of time on just the finish part.

What material? And did you sand blast the final finish? Just curious...supurb in all respects. This will get nominated SSOTM to vote on.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

looks like an deepwater squidmonster  very interesting! nice job as always!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> What kind of fruit?


Those are papayas from my backyard



Volp said:


> Never too many pictures for a beauty like that!!!
> 
> Man you are a Wizard!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks my brother I apreciate your words



Chepo69 said:


> Pura ergonaútica aplicada mi Peter Recuas,


Gracias mi Chepo ahora ando haciendo puras Bb`s



flipgun said:


> That is a Fine piece of Design. The execution of the concept is outstanding and the Craftsmanship is excellent.
> 
> Hand it over and no-one gets hurt!


Thank you very much my friend :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



E.G. said:


> Looks very comfortable, and have amazing finish!


Yeah, she feels very confy now I would like to be a better shooter



derandy said:


> Realy realy cool...lve the lines and the finish you create there...


Thanks I love your works too



Chuck Daehler said:


> One of the most graceful smooth designs I've see yet...really original. EDC still needs a lot of hand finishing which you did flawlessly...you must have spent quite a lot of time on just the finish part.
> 
> What material? And did you sand blast the final finish? Just curious...supurb in all respects. This will get nominated SSOTM to vote on.


Thank you Chuck, sanding is my favourite part of de process (It really relax me) and as Im retired, have a lot of time to do that, the material is pvc as usual and epoxy to fix the ringscrews



JohnKrakatoa said:


> looks like an deepwater squidmonster  very interesting! nice job as always!


You catch me, that is another name that suggested to me its shape, thank you very much! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is a very nice shape  well done


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome work looks pretty confortable!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

treefork said:


> Looks smooth ! :thumbsup:


Thanks Sir. Your videos inspiring me



Can-Opener said:


> It is a very nice shape  well done


Thankyou, Im a new aimer rethinking my slingshot concepts


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Well my friends, Thankyou very much, now I have a Bb´s shoter and going to shoot a lot until be a little like mi slingshot Idols (Do not wait for me this may take a while)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It seems shaped by the wind, as already said: organic, fluid, a piece of design, ergo, it's many things in one, a piece of functional art: unique. :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: Don Pedro !!!! Toma pan y moja , es tremenda , lo has vuelto hacer  una nº 1 .

Abrazote ..... Alf


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Bob Fionda said:


> It seems shaped by the wind, as already said: organic, fluid, a piece of design, ergo, it's many things in one, a piece of functional art: unique. :bowdown:





alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: Don Pedro !!!! Toma pan y moja , es tremenda , lo has vuelto hacer  una nº 1 .
> 
> Abrazote ..... Alf


Thank you very much Slingshot Masters from Europe!!!

And Thankyou very much Master "Q" Quercusuber for your valuable advise about Bb´s shooters


----------

